# Corporate fleet discount eligibility?



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

BE X said:


> I have seen a newer version than what justinnum1 posted - showed valid from 01/05/2016 thru 01/03/2017.
> i models - $1500
> Cars (all) - $1500
> SAV (all) - $1000
> ...


So "Cars(all)" should cover all M models then. Is there a link to a PDF of this updated version?


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Ninong said:


> My guess is that just about any dealer would be willing to participate in any of these programs, including even the guaranteed 4% off MSRP stuff because they know the M4 GTS will NEVER be added to that sheet. Just like I'm sure the 30 Jahre M5 was not on that sheet.


The program sheet of post#34 does list "All M models MY14/15/16" as eligible models, unless there is a rider that excludes M4 GTS, technically it is included.

BTW, this is an old form with "4% off MSRP".

https://www.microsoftprime.com/shared/bmwusa.pdf

Note that even if it says "Base: Best negotiated deal off MSRP" as stipulated by BMWNA, there is additional wording of "4% off MSRP" specific to this company. This does look like the company has negotiated its own deals with BMWNA, on top of the boiler plate corporate fleet program.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

namelessman said:


> The program sheet of post#34 does list "All M models MY14/15/16" as eligible models, unless there is a rider that excludes M4 GTS, technically it is included.
> 
> BTW, this is an old form with "4% off MSRP".
> 
> ...


You're right, that sheet you posted is from exactly two years ago. Read what it says at the top. It clearly states that the 4% off MSRP is coming from those participating dealers that have agreed to offer that, and then it says "*In addition BMW of North America, LLC is prepared to offer the following incentives per indicated model.*"

Obviously none of that may apply today, especially the eligible models, but I guess we would have to see Microsoft's current sheet effective in February 2016 to see what it says.

So it's very clear that BMW doesn't pay that 4%. BMW only pays the cash incentive and the money factor reduction.



P.S. -- No dealer will sell a 2016 M4 GTS at 4% off MSRP. I seriously doubt that any dealer will accept less than $10,000 over MSRP, maybe $25,000 over, but I guess we will just have to wait and see. That should be interesting. Just look at how some of them cleaned up on the i8 when it first came out. The M4 GTS is a lot more limited than that.


----------



## BE X (Jul 8, 2013)

Did not specifically exclude M models in the Ineligible Vehicles listings, so... 
I do not have access to post a copy tonight but will try to do so as soon as I can. Not sure if there are different versions for different companies, best advise I can give is to check with these folks - [email protected] - to see if your company is participating. If your company is NOT participating, have your HR department get in contact with the same folks!


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Ninong said:


> So it's very clear that BMW doesn't pay that 4%. BMW only pays the cash incentive and the money factor reduction.


My assumption is that the comment "BMWNA supposedly will still pay 4% of MSRP as rebates, right? " is understood to be wishful thinking. :thumbup:

So it is clear now that corporate fleet program's cash rebates and MF discounts do not need dealer participation(other than required paperwork and such).

Also as the example shown, dated, 2/2014, the *4% off MSRP*(including some M models) is doable for certain company, for MY14/MY15, and technically *is still current for remaining MY15 models*, maybe a MY15 M leftover? So this is not yet old news(and the employees in that company can still benefit).


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

namelessman said:


> Also as the example shown, dated, 2/2014, the *4% off MSRP*(including some M models) is doable for certain company, for MY14/MY15, and technically *is still current for remaining MY15 models*, maybe a MY15 M leftover? So this is not yet old news(and the employees in that company can still benefit).


Yes, I'm pretty sure that any dealers who have new MY15 M leftovers will be happy to sell them one for 4% off MSRP but I'm not sure I would call that a benefit.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Contact your HR dept...


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Ninong said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure that any dealers who have new MY15 M leftovers will be happy to sell them one for 4% off MSRP but I'm not sure I would call that a benefit.


Interestingly, the current edmund's price of a MY15 base M3 at local zip codes is exactly 4% off MSRP($60481 TMV, $66295 MSRP) before $3k incentives, so potentially the employee can get the same deal haggle-free by just showing the corporate fleet program sheet(a small benefit?).


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Ninong said:


> I assume you realize that the .0002 MF discount comes off of the rate the dealer chooses to offer, which can be marked up by the dealer, it's doesn't come off the base buy rate money factor. It's a deduction of the rate the dealer feels like quoting you up to the allowable maximum. Unless things have changed very recently, the dealer is allowed to mark up all money factors by as much as .0004 points. Any discounts paid by BMW (such as the corp fleet .0002 discount) come off of whatever money factor the dealer chooses to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. -- Yes, you're absolutely right about all those $1,000 factory-to-customer cash incentives, they come off the dealer's price. So if the dealer offers $100,000 over MSRP on an i8, you get to reduce that to only $99,000 over MSRP.


Ninong, so you are saying that regardless of fleet discount, the best anyone can do on MF is the base, not .0002 BELOW the base?


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

erdoran said:


> Ninong, so you are saying that regardless of fleet discount, the best anyone can do on MF is the base, not .0002 BELOW the base?


No, He's saying the best anyone can do is .0002 below whatever the dealer quotes wether that is base or markup.

I was quoted base, got .0002 below base for December.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Duplicate Post.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks. Was unclear from the post. I appreciate the clarification, very very helpful for (hopefully) upcoming negotiations.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

erdoran said:


> Ninong, so you are saying that regardless of fleet discount, the best anyone can do on MF is the base, not .0002 BELOW the base?


If you have the .00020 corporate discount, you can get the money factor all the way down to .00063 if you combine it with multiple security deposits (MSDs).

I just did this twice in the past 3 weeks on vehicles for myself and my wife. The finance person processing my paperwork in both occasions said they had to check with the fleet manager to make sure they had quoted the MF correctly.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

jjrandorin said:


> If you have the .00020 corporate discount, you can get the money factor all the way down to .00063 if you combine it with multiple security deposits (MSDs).
> 
> I just did this twice in the past 3 weeks on vehicles for myself and my wife. The finance person processing my paperwork in both occasions said they had to check with the fleet manager to make sure they had quoted the MF correctly.


BMWFS also has a lower limit(a floor) on the MF, like 0.0006(not sure)? The final rate after MF discount plus MSD cannot go below that MF floor.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

namelessman said:


> BMWFS also has a lower limit(a floor) on the MF, like 0.0006(not sure)? The final rate after MF discount plus MSD cannot go below that MF floor.


Really? Anyone know the floor? If thats it we are close to it these last few months...


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

I have a .00061 MF on my car...


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

erdoran said:


> Ninong, so you are saying that regardless of fleet discount, the best anyone can do on MF is the base, not .0002 BELOW the base?


No, that's not what I'm saying.

The .0002 deduction on the money factor that is part of the corp fleet plan, as well as that cash rebate that is part of the corp fleet plan, are both discounts that come from BMW. They apply against whatever deal the customer has been able to negotiate with the dealer.

So if the base buy rate money factor is currently .00132 and the best you can negotiate with your dealer is .00162, then you will get .00162 - .0002 = .00142 MF. If the corp fleet cash rebate from BMW is $1,000 and the best selling price you can negotiate with your dealer is $4,000 over invoice, then you will get $3,000 over invoice after application of the corp fleet $1,000 rebate (minus any other cash incentives that may be on offer at the time).

Look at the corp fleet money factor reduction this way. You won't pay the maximum money factor that BMWFS allows the dealer to charge you because even if the dealer tells you he never cuts the markup on the money factor, you will still get .0002 points below that as your corp fleet reduction.

Look at the top of the corp fleet sheet. Do you see what comes before they get into what the case rebates or money factor reduction will be? They start out with "Base: Best negotiated deal off MSRP." That happens first. After you get finished negotiating your best possible deal with the dealer, then you get to deduct the corp fleet cash rebate and the corp fleet MF deduction. The corp fleet plan does not guarantee you that the dealer must give you the buy rate base MF to begin with. That's between you and the dealer and part of your deal negotiations before you worry about what else you will get thanks to your corp fleet plan.



P.S. -- Selling prices of cars are set by dealers. Maximum money factors on leases and maximum interest rate APRs on loans are always regulated within a range set by the various individual financial institutions. Banks usually offer the dealer a wider spread on allowable markup on both leases and loans and their lease acquisition fees can usually be marked up more than BMW's ever could. BMW's lease acquisition fees can no longer be marked up at all.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

kromix said:


> No, He's saying the best anyone can do is .0002 below whatever the dealer quotes wether that is base or markup.


Correct.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

jjrandorin said:


> If you have the .00020 corporate discount, you can get the money factor all the way down to .00063 if you combine it with multiple security deposits (MSDs).
> 
> I just did this twice in the past 3 weeks on vehicles for myself and my wife. The finance person processing my paperwork in both occasions said they had to check with the fleet manager to make sure they had quoted the MF correctly.


Congrats! :thumbup:



namelessman said:


> BMWFS also has a lower limit(a floor) on the MF, like 0.0006(not sure)? The final rate after MF discount plus MSD cannot go below that MF floor.


I think it may be much lower than .0006. Remember just a few months ago the base buy rate was .00129 - .00049 MSDs - .0002 corp fleet - .0003 pre-pay = .00030. That's the most MF deductions I can think of right now. I believe the floor is very, very low: .00005 MF. Check with your client advisor if you have question about this and check with him/her with any specific questions about current BMW policies or programs.



kromix said:


> Really? Anyone know the floor? If thats it we are close to it these last few months...


I think it's much lower. See above.



Kar Don said:


> I have a .00061 MF on my car...


Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

kromix said:


> Really? Anyone know the floor? If thats it we are close to it these last few months...


OK my number is missing a zero if Jon the founder's reply is still valid:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25369

"Once MSDs are applied, the rate reduction *cannot lower the dealer's money factor "buy rate" to less than 0.00005*.

Expressed as an A.P.R.%, that's a whopping .12%!!!!"


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Wait, so my follow-up question can I combine Pre-Pay with MSD's? I thought you couldn't combine both?

Why don't more people do this, sounds worth it?


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

kromix said:


> Wait, so my follow-up question can I combine Pre-Pay with MSD's? I thought you couldn't combine both?
> 
> Why don't more people do this, sounds worth it?


Previous replies from board sponsors seem to say those 2 are mutually exclusive.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

namelessman said:


> Previous replies from board sponsors seem to say those 2 are mutually exclusive.


That's what I thought, but Ninong combined them so I assumed you could as he's usually a pretty solid source.. Got excited... :bigpimp:



Ninong said:


> Remember just a few months ago the base buy rate was .00129 - .00049 MSDs - .0002 corp fleet - .0003 pre-pay = .00030. That's the most MF deductions I can think of right now.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

kromix said:


> That's what I thought, but Ninong combined them so I assumed you could as he's usually a pretty solid source.. Got excited... :bigpimp:


Well I was probably wrong! I was just using all of the possible discounts I could think of off the top of my head without paying attention to whether any of them were mutually exclusive.

:tsk: :angel:


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Ninong said:


> Well I was probably wrong! I was just using all of the possible discounts I could think of off the top of my head without paying attention to whether any of them were mutually exclusive.
> 
> :tsk: :angel:


Wait, You were wrong once? YOU HAVE FAILED ME!!!!


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Can you stack fleet discount with ude?


----------



## gpan (Nov 11, 2015)

dima123 said:


> Can you stack fleet discount with ude?


yes


----------



## sk330i (Oct 25, 2002)

My wife wants to turn in her x1 lease due to the recall and get into a 3er, her company is not on the list but mine is, can I co-sign the lease to use the discount?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

sk330i said:


> My wife wants to turn in her x1 lease due to the recall and get into a 3er, her company is not on the list but mine is, can I co-sign the lease to use the discount?


Yes, you would need to co-sign in order to be eligible for the corporate fleet program.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

sk330i said:


> My wife wants to turn in her x1 lease due to the recall and get into a 3er, her company is not on the list but mine is, can I co-sign the lease to use the discount?


Yes, of course, the only point I want to throw in here is one of semantics, and that is that you are the co-lessee, not the co-signer. On a finance contract you could be the co-buyer or the co-signer, and they are very different, but on a lease you would have to be either the co-lessee or the personal guarantor (rarely employed and only in certain circumstances). You must be the co-lessee on a lease in order for your name to show up on the lease itself as well as the car's registration and that is what is required to qualify for the corporate fleet benefit.

So, in short, the answer to your question is: *YES*. Just that you are called the co-lessee.


----------



## sk330i (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks Ninong and Adrian. You're guys are resourceful and always helpful. Much appreciated.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

adrian's bmw said:


> Yes, you would need to co-sign in order to be eligible for the corporate fleet program.


you sure about that? I think as long as it is the same household...


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

Kar Don said:


> you sure about that? I think as long as it is the same household...


From the Corporate Fleet Program Bulletin:

... leased or purchased "by the eligible employee or the enrolled corporation."

And we have to provide some proof of employment at an eligible company.

~M~


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Kar Don said:


> you sure about that? I think as long as it is the same household...


The dealer needs to send in a CIF with the employee's info, as well as the partner company and dealer info, to the Fleet Department. If the dealer puts a name that is not on the sales contract on the CIF the Fleet Department will catch it.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

namelessman said:


> The dealer needs to send in a CIF with the employee's info, as well as the partner company and dealer info, to the Fleet Department. If the dealer puts a name that is not on the sales contract on the CIF the Fleet Department will catch it.


That's correct. Dealer can pull up company name as well and get the code and get all the required info as well.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

gpan said:


> yes


I'm not sure if that (ude applying to corporate fleet) is correct. Can a dealer chime in?


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

AksNasZasNas said:


> I'm not sure if that (ude applying to corporate fleet) is correct. Can a dealer chime in?


UDE money can be combined with Corporate Fleet Sales with Retail Type G; Corporate Fleet with Retail Type H are NOT eligible.

"G" are vehicles purchased or leased by an individual/employee of the company. With Type H, the company is buying or leasing the vehicle.

~M~


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> UDE money can be combined with Corporate Fleet Sales with Retail Type G; Corporate Fleet with Retail Type H are NOT eligible.
> 
> "G" are vehicles purchased or leased by an individual/employee of the company. With Type H, the company is buying or leasing the vehicle.
> 
> ~M~


Thanks!


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> UDE money can be combined with Corporate Fleet Sales with Retail Type G; Corporate Fleet with Retail Type H are NOT eligible.
> 
> "G" are vehicles purchased or leased by an individual/employee of the company. With Type H, the company is buying or leasing the vehicle.
> 
> ~M~


Can you double check Michael?

As per http://www.bmwgroupfleet.com/ it's saying UDE can't be used. This website link is on new CIF form.

BMW Disclaimer:

BMW Company Vehicles, Extended Test Drive, Shuttle/Limo, Retired Service Loaner Vehicles and Pre-Owned vehicles are not eligible. The Corporate Sales Incentive cannot be used in conjunction with the BMW Ultimate Drive Event, BMW Car Club, BMW College Program, BMW Group Partner & Family Program, BMW CCA program, European Delivery Program, Diplomatic Program, USAA and/or Military Sales Program, BMW Limousine & Hotel Shuttle Program, and BMW VIP Purchase Program and previously reported vehicles with 300+ miles.


----------



## gpan (Nov 11, 2015)

Interesting that UDE is specifically excluded. My buddy combined corp fleet and $1000 cert from "Winter xDrive event" for a lease in Feb 2016.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

gpan said:


> Interesting that UDE is specifically excluded. My buddy combined corp fleet and $1000 cert from "Winter xDrive event" for a lease in Feb 2016.


Yes, I also did that like 4 months ago. Not sure when they updated the fleet terms.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

Infosec said:


> Can you double check Michael?
> 
> As per http://www.bmwgroupfleet.com/ it's saying UDE can't be used. This website link is on new CIF form.
> 
> ...


Here's the language in the Corporate Sales Bulletin to Dealers:

"The Corporate Fleet incentive cannot be used in conjunction with the Car Club, College Program, Group Partner & Family Program, CCA Program, European Delivery, Diplomatic, Military Sales Program (USAA), the Limousine & Hotel Shuttle Program and / or VIP Purchase Program."

UDE isn't on the exclusion list.

~M~


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Here's the language in the Corporate Sales Bulletin to Dealers:
> 
> "The Corporate Fleet incentive cannot be used in conjunction with the Car Club, College Program, Group Partner & Family Program, CCA Program, European Delivery, Diplomatic, Military Sales Program (USAA), the Limousine & Hotel Shuttle Program and / or VIP Purchase Program."
> 
> ...


Michael-
you are correct. Contacted BMW today and they sent me pdf outlining the detail.
Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## sk330i (Oct 25, 2002)

The form that BMW sent to me 2 weeks ago shows UDE being excluded (level 1 only).



> The Fleet incentive cannot be used in conjunction with the BMW Ultimate Drive Event (Level 1 only), BMW Car Club, BMW
> College Program, BMW Group Partner & Family Program, BMW CCA program, European Delivery, Diplomatic, USAA and /
> or Military Sales program, BMW Limousine & Hotel Shuttle Program, and the BMW VIP Purchase Program, which all are
> not eligible.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Infosec said:


> Can you double check Michael?
> 
> As per http://www.bmwgroupfleet.com/ it's saying UDE can't be used. This website link is on new CIF form.
> 
> ...


If this is accurate then it will a recent change then, in the past incentives based on participation(e.g. UDE) are usually stackable with incentives based on association(e.g. corporate fleet discounts).


----------



## HAPPY_CHRISSY (Sep 6, 2014)

*What's included?*

So what stackable discounts are eligible with the fleet discount?


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

namelessman said:


> If this is accurate then it will a recent change then, in the past incentives based on participation(e.g. UDE) are usually stackable with incentives based on association(e.g. corporate fleet discounts).


The wording is not specific enough. You can't combine the UDE with the *Level 1/Corporate H* program.

Per Group Fleet this morning:

Q: You can use a UDE or other Drive Event voucher with Corp G, correct?
A: Yes you can combine this with type G.

~M~


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

HAPPY_CHRISSY said:


> So what stackable discounts are eligible with the fleet discount?


Boy, I wouldn't want to address all the permutations. Basically, any allowance (cash for discount) from BMWNA and any incentive from BMWFS can be stacked.

Things like Domestic Military, VIP, Friends and Family, etc. can't be as the dealer has to report these in a unique category in what's called the "RDR" -- Retail Delivery Report. Corp. G is it's own RDR category, as is USAA/Domestic Military, etc. So those can't be combined.

Don't know if that helped .... if you have a scenario, just run it by us.

~M~


----------



## HAPPY_CHRISSY (Sep 6, 2014)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Boy, I wouldn't want to address all the permutations. Basically, any allowance (cash for discount) from BMWNA and any incentive from BMWFS can be stacked.
> 
> Things like Domestic Military, VIP, Friends and Family, etc. can't be as the dealer has to report these in a unique category in what's called the "RDR" -- Retail Delivery Report. Corp. G is it's own RDR category, as is USAA/Domestic Military, etc. So those can't be combined.
> 
> ...


ohh that's it? Before the fleet discount was invoice pricing but now it is whatever your best negotiated price is.. the BMWNA cash incentive is really not that much $500 - maybe a $1k. I remember reading on the boards where folks got like $5k below invoice. I guess those days are long gone! lol


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

HAPPY_CHRISSY said:


> ohh that's it? Before the fleet discount was invoice pricing but now it is whatever your best negotiated price is.. the BMWNA cash incentive is really not that much $500 - maybe a $1k. I remember reading on the boards where folks got like $5k below invoice. I guess those days are long gone! lol


Yes, Corporate G offers MSRP reduction, or is applied as you said after the best negotiated price.

Just depends on the dealer, the timing, and the programs.

~M~


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> The wording is not specific enough. You can't combine the UDE with the *Level 1/Corporate H* program.
> 
> Per Group Fleet this morning:
> 
> ...


My assumption is most festers are cash/FS loan/FS lease instead of fleet management companies. 

So are option credits reported separately from RDR? And build-out cash(and any dealer incentive) needs no reporting, correct?


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

HAPPY_CHRISSY said:


> ohh that's it? Before the fleet discount was invoice pricing but now it is whatever your best negotiated price is.. the BMWNA cash incentive is really not that much $500 - maybe a $1k. I remember reading on the boards where folks got like $5k below invoice. I guess those days are long gone! lol


$5k below invoice is doable at times, e.g. for outgoing MY cars with $3k build-out cash plus $1k drive event plus $1k corporate fleet. Obviously build-out cash is mainly to account for depreciation while close to end of MY.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

namelessman said:


> So are option credits reported separately from RDR? And build-out cash(and any dealer incentive) needs no reporting, correct?


Yes to both questions. For these examples you gave, the BMWNA incentives get attached if you will to the VIN.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Yes to both questions. For these examples you gave, the BMWNA incentives get attached if you will to the VIN.


That's a great clarification, these(option credits, buildout) are available to everyone since they are tied to the car. So a rough categorization is like:

1. incentives tied to VIN(for everyone)
2. incentives due to participaton(UDE G/Level 2, teamUSA, U4gettable)
3. incentives due to association(BMWCCA, corporate, USAA, new grads?)
4. Incentives from #1 are stackable.
5. Only one incentive can be used per #2 and #3, and those can be stacked with #4.

Is this roughly correct?


----------



## HAPPY_CHRISSY (Sep 6, 2014)

gpan said:


> Interesting that UDE is specifically excluded. My buddy combined corp fleet and $1000 cert from "Winter xDrive event" for a lease in Feb 2016.


When I got my 2015 my dealer told me that I couldn't not combine any discounts on top of my corp fleet discount.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

HAPPY_CHRISSY said:


> When I got my 2015 my dealer told me that I couldn't not combine any discounts on top of my corp fleet discount.


It depends on the discount as Michael Said. Also, Like gpan said, I combined corporate discount, with fleet money discount (1k on my wifes x5, 500 on my 435), with Loyalty rebate.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

namelessman said:


> That's a great clarification, these(option credits, buildout) are available to everyone since they are tied to the car. So a rough categorization is like:
> 
> 1. incentives tied to VIN(for everyone)
> 2. incentives due to participaton(UDE G/Level 2, teamUSA, U4gettable)
> ...


Sorry I missed this. Yes, roughly. 

~M~


----------



## HAPPY_CHRISSY (Sep 6, 2014)

jjrandorin said:


> It depends on the discount as Michael Said. Also, Like gpan said, I combined corporate discount, with fleet money discount (1k on my wifes x5, 500 on my 435), with Loyalty rebate.


Meaning winter drivers event for $1k. I was told that I couldn't combine that with the fleet discount. oh well...


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

HAPPY_CHRISSY said:


> Meaning winter drivers event for $1k. I was told that I couldn't combine that with the fleet discount. oh well...


Yes.. I combined the winter Drivers event rebate (2k at the time) with my corporate discount (1k on that car) with the loyalty rebate (which was the first 2 payments up to 500 each when I did it... no option to take it directly off the cap cost on signing).

I did this at two dealerships on 2 different 2016 BMWs in an 8 day period in January.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Sorry I missed this. Yes, roughly.
> 
> ~M~


One exception probably is new grad discount, that seems to be stackable with any other discounts(e.g. corporate fleet), maybe new grad discount should be categorized separately.


----------



## HAPPY_CHRISSY (Sep 6, 2014)

namelessman said:


> One exception probably is new grad discount, that seems to be stackable with any other discounts(e.g. corporate fleet), maybe new grad discount should be categorized separately.


Again, I had brought that new grad discount and was told that I could not combine it with the fleet either! I am getting updset now that this dealership didn't allow me to use any of the discounts I was eligible for!!


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

HAPPY_CHRISSY said:


> Again, I had brought that new grad discount and was told that I could not combine it with the fleet either! I am getting updset now that this dealership didn't allow me to use any of the discounts I was eligible for!!


A recent grad in my extended family also was unable to stack new grad credit with corporate fleet, so it looks like the discount groups listed in post#94 is accurate, namely, new grad and corporate fleet and BMWCAA are discounts based on association, so only one of them can be used.

For sure UDE/teamUSA can be stacked with corporate fleet(been there done that).


----------



## HAPPY_CHRISSY (Sep 6, 2014)

I am going to do some more research, apparently, the dealership I went to told me that I could not stack the winter driving event wit hthe fleet. I am preparing myself when the new x3 G01 comes out and I am thinking about trading my 15 for the new one... hopefully there will be some discounts that i can stack with the fleet at that time.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

HAPPY_CHRISSY said:


> I am going to do some more research, apparently, the dealership I went to told me that I could not stack the winter driving event wit hthe fleet. I am preparing myself when the new x3 G01 comes out and I am thinking about trading my 15 for the new one... hopefully there will be some discounts that i can stack with the fleet at that time.


Unfortunately, the program bulletin specifically states that the College Grad Credit cannot be combined with Corporate Group Fleet.

~M~


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Unfortunately, the program bulletin specifically states that the College Grad Credit cannot be combined with Corporate Group Fleet.
> 
> ~M~


Anyone knows if I can add a family member's name to the lease contract (cosign basically) and register the car at their address/name to get corporate fleet discount? How does DMV registration work in this case?

I might be able to save $1.5K - $2k based on which car I lease.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

xerovelocity said:


> Anyone knows if I can add a family member's name to the lease contract (cosign basically) and register the car at their address/name to get corporate fleet discount? How does DMV registration work in this case?
> 
> I might be able to save $1.5K - $2k based on which car I lease.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


I believe they would have to be added to the contract itself (as in both you and them are liable for the contract), and then you are both buying the car. At that point then yes their corporate discount could be used.

I dont believe there is any way to do this where the other person is not also assuming full financial responsibility for the car.


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

jjrandorin said:


> I believe they would have to be added to the contract itself (as in both you and them are liable for the contract), and then you are both buying the car. At that point then yes their corporate discount could be used.
> 
> I dont believe there is any way to do this where the other person is not also assuming full financial responsibility for the car.


Cool, that would not be a problem. Both of us can assume financial responsibility.

Is it necessary that the car registration with DMV should also have both names? How does it work if I don't have name on registration of a car and I am stopped by a peace officer or CHP. Both me and family member (for fleet discount) reside in California is that helps to answer the question.

Thanks!


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

xerovelocity said:


> Cool, that would not be a problem. Both of us can assume financial responsibility.
> 
> Is it necessary that the car registration with DMV should also have both names? How does it work if I don't have name on registration of a car and I am stopped by a peace officer or CHP. Both me and family member (for fleet discount) reside in California is that helps to answer the question.
> 
> Thanks!


I think the registration would have both names on it... Note I am not an expert in this, just going by my own experience. My wife and I are on both of our BMWs. I am just the first name on mine, and she is the first name on hers. That doesnt have anything to do with financial liability... just whose name is first on the credit for which car.

If your name is not on the registration, and you get a ticket, its not that big a deal.. happens all the time. Any kid who drives their parents car and gets a ticket for example. The police will take down all the information from the DL of the person who is getting the ticket, and the car itself.

They know how to handle that part.

You will want a competent CA to make sure you get all these questions answered regarding registration, etc. Sounds like you and the co financer may not live in the same household. I am not sure how that is handled, but a good CA will.

Did you try one of the bimmerfest sponsors like Greg Poland from Pacific BMW or Jon Schafer from BMW of Santa Barbara?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

xerovelocity said:


> Anyone know if I can add a family member's name to the lease contract (cosign basically) and register the car at their address/name to get corporate fleet discount? How does DMV registration work in this case?
> 
> I might be able to save $1.5K - $2k based on which car I lease.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


The easy answer is this. According to an email I received on 4/26/2016 from the Corporate Group Fleet office of BMWNA, immediate family members can utilize a Corporate Fleet account of a relative, *without* that person being on the contract. They just have to complete a Customer Information Form (CIF). Your CA can print that form.

The question for you is how immediate is the family member. It has to be a sibling, a child, or a parent of you. Cousins, etc. don't count.

~Michael~


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

@jjrandorin

Thanks a lot for the insightful comment. Definitely will try to find a good CA. Appreciate the recommendation! I have met Jon a couple of times.



MJBrown62 said:


> The easy answer is this. According to an email I received on 4/26/2016 from the Corporate Group Fleet office of BMWNA, immediate family members can utilize a Corporate Fleet account of a relative, *without* that person being on the contract. They just have to complete a Customer Information Form (CIF). Your CA can print that form.
> 
> The question for you is how immediate is the family member. It has to be a sibling, a child, or a parent of you. Cousins, etc. don't count.
> 
> ~Michael~


Thanks Michael, this is superb.

My sister works for a company which gets discounts on BMW through the corporate fleet program.

She is ready to lease a car (replacing existing BMW lease) this month, and I am leasing another (replacing existing BMW lease) sometime in the next couple of months. I guess I could use the CIF for my lease as well in that case.

Would you know if there is some limit? Basically, can she use this fleet discount on two vehicles? Any yearly/monthly limit or so that you are aware of?

Thanks again! Much appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Begin486 (Aug 19, 2016)

*MSD plus Fleet Discount*

Had a question about the MSD and Fleet Discount:

I had a dealer tell me BMW's money factor can't go below .00088, so that when taking a base money factor for a 3 series of .00137, combined with the .0002 fleet program discount, and max MSDs, the rate could not drop to .00068 but instead capped at the .00088.

Can anyone verify this claim or is the dealer wrong?


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

From the BMW Financing handbook: 
***8211; Once applied, the rate reduction cannot lower the buy rate to less than 0.00005.


----------



## Begin486 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks Ty. How do I go about challenging the dealer then on the .00088 minimum? Ask to get BMWFS on the phone?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Begin486 said:


> Had a question about the MSD and Fleet Discount:
> 
> I had a dealer tell me BMW's money factor can't go below .00088, so that when taking a base money factor for a 3 series of .00137, combined with the .0002 fleet program discount, and max MSDs, the rate could not drop to .00068 but instead capped at the .00088.
> 
> Can anyone verify this claim or is the dealer wrong?


The money factor on the two leases I have (2016) are both .00066.

Base money factor at the time, 7 MSDs and fleet discount.

Now, the deal could be for THEIR dealership THEIR owner states that they can not do deals at base money factor. This is how they could be "not lying" because its the rule at THEIR dealership... but it absolutely, positively is NOT a BMW FS rule.

Depending on where you are, some dealerships absolutely will not discount to base money factor based on what their owner says, or the corporate policy of their dealership conglomerate.

Normally I would recommend just getting them to discount the car to make up for that money you are losing because they will not go to base rate, but in this case I would just tell them "what you are telling me is not true, and I am aware of that... thank you but I will move on to another dealership".

(this is, unless they have a car you really like or have to have)

I just have an issue with mis information. I feel much better if a dealer says something like " sorry our dealership policy is to not lower the money factor lower than XXXXX.. really sorry about that".

Much better than saying / implying that it is a BMW rule of some sort. Of course I was not there to know EXACTLY what they told you, but we can tell what you thought you heard based on what you asked.

/e climbs down from soap box....


----------



## Begin486 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for the help. Before applying MSD and fleet discount, I thought they were quoting me the base rate, as I know that's what we've discussed, but for all I know they could have marked it up. That does look like what they are doing. 

I'll push back on them to go to the base rate and then apply fleet discount and MSDs knowing that they can, in fact, go below .00088. Just wanted to be sure it wasn't some new policy for August or something.


----------



## Liquidice (Jul 26, 2016)

Sorry for posting this twice - didn't realize this thread was more up to date than the other...

Does anyone know if "in laws" count as immediate family? My Brother in law and mother in law work for companies that qualify for the discount. Would be a big savings if I could take advantage of one of their fleet discounts ... I guess worst case scenario I could co-sign the lease with my wife and then it would qualify since mother or brother counts as immediate family right?

Also - is one company's fleet discount better than the other? My mother in law and brother in law work for 2 different companies - but I don't know if I should pick one over the other.

What form(s) need to be filled out to allow them to give me the discount? I know they need to fill out the CIF and provide identification that they works for the company - but then is there another form to give me the discount?

Thanks!


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Liquidice said:


> Sorry for posting this twice - didn't realize this thread was more up to date than the other...
> 
> Does anyone know if "in laws" count as immediate family? My Brother in law and mother in law work for companies that qualify for the discount. Would be a big savings if I could take advantage of one of their fleet discounts ... I guess worst case scenario I could co-sign the lease with my wife and then it would qualify since mother or brother counts as immediate family right?
> 
> ...


As you can see from both of the corporate discount threads, there is some ambiguity there. I doubt "In-laws" count as immediate family, because in most definitions of "immediate family" its " mother, father, siblings, and children". Of course, you will need to verify this with the client advisor you have chosen to work with. Since the money comes from BMW (and not the dealership) It helps them make a deal so they have a vested interest in making it as broad as possible.

you could nip all this in the bud by putting your wife on the car as well as yourself (thereby making it her parents eligible). Everyones household situation is different though. My wife and I both have new BMWs But I am listed " first" on mine and she is listed " first" on hers. This way we both are primary on one car to build / maintain credit scores. There are always reasons you might not one spouse on or the other though.

As for corporate discounts themselves, the MF discount seems to always be .00020, BUT the actual car discount seems to vary by company. You will need to have the people eligible for the discount get in touch with their company to find out the amount they get.

When I did mine, it was just a single page forum I filled out and signed, along with providing the dealership my business card that showed where I work (which matched the company I was giving them). No idea how it works if the person with the discount is not present.. thats a question for a CA.


----------



## Liquidice (Jul 26, 2016)

jjrandorin said:


> As you can see from both of the corporate discount threads, there is some ambiguity there. I doubt "In-laws" count as immediate family, because in most definitions of "immediate family" its " mother, father, siblings, and children". Of course, you will need to verify this with the client advisor you have chosen to work with. Since the money comes from BMW (and not the dealership) It helps them make a deal so they have a vested interest in making it as broad as possible.
> 
> you could nip all this in the bud by putting your wife on the car as well as yourself (thereby making it her parents eligible). Everyones household situation is different though. My wife and I both have new BMWs But I am listed " first" on mine and she is listed " first" on hers. This way we both are primary on one car to build / maintain credit scores. There are always reasons you might not one spouse on or the other though.
> 
> ...


Thanks - if needed having my wife co-sign the lease is no big deal at all other than needing to unfreeze her credit reports (Thanks OPM).

I emailed my CA - waiting to hear back from him... hopefully this won't be too painful, and one of my in-laws dont have to be there in person to get the discount. Anyone know for sure when you do this if they need to be present or if they can just fax in the form / proof of employment?


----------



## Begin486 (Aug 19, 2016)

Dealership called BMWFS and confirmed they could go below the .00088 MF. Ended up pulling the trigger on a 2016 535i!


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

jjrandorin said:


> As you can see from both of the corporate discount threads, there is some ambiguity there. I doubt "In-laws" count as immediate family, because in most definitions of "immediate family" its " mother, father, siblings, and children".


It's a stretch. jj is correct on the specific definition provided to me by CorpFleet personnel. A brother-in-law might work, but probably not a father-in-law. Your CA would need to contact Fleet to get their OK.



jjrandorin said:


> As for corporate discounts themselves, the MF discount seems to always be .00020, BUT the actual car discount seems to vary by company. You will need to have the people eligible for the discount get in touch with their company to find out the amount they get.


Yes, the MF is a set 20 less than the rate given (base rate or marked up rate, and after MSDs). Then there is a set *incentive* based on the model, from $1,000 to $1,500.

I bolded incentive as it's not a discount to you from the dealer, it's an "incentive off MSRP." If you're OK paying MSRP less the fleet, the dealer will appreciate it.

Some fleet companies (i.e. Boeing) tell employees to negotiate the best price off the MSRP, then apply the fleet incentive. But there isn't any individual company discount PLUS the fleet incentive that I'm aware of.



jjrandorin said:


> When I did mine, it was just a single page forum I filled out and signed, along with providing the dealership my business card that showed where I work (which matched the company I was giving them). No idea how it works if the person with the discount is not present.. that's a question for a CA.


The person needs to provide an ID badge or a current paystub.

Michael


----------

